# Exotic wood storage...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep all my cutoffs of expensive wood in a box (old drawer) that I may use for inlays and various other things. I keep it on the bottom shelf of my workbench and lift it out whenever I need it. I had some slides I recovered that were sitting doing nothing so I put them to work. Now I just pull out the box whenever I need a small piece of wood. A lot easier on the back. LOL, What do you think Monte?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I think your wood box (old drawer) is too small…....................


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I made a big storage box out of exotic wood,
.
.
.
.
.
Now I don't have anything to put in it.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

A hoarding drawer??? LOL!


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one of these, too. I plan to get some slides for it at some point, but have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I just wish I had some exotic woods to hoard….......All I have is crap in my shop….....Not even good for firewood…....


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, I have seen your shop. If you can afford that you can afford exotics.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For now mine are in a milk crate or 5 gallon bucket.
A drawer system would be nice for small offcuts, of which I have a lot of.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I see im not the only one who saves what seems to be small "useless" pieces. I just can't bear to throw a lot of them out. I keep mine in a 5 gallon buck, as well as the longer but still small ones on a home made shelf.

I actually found a use for some of the bigger ones for the plane swap so thats good.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------

